# The Competion for - Pets



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Please post the first 10 favourite pet pics here

Rules:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14657

And week one pets will go here:

http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f325/JiggsJiggs/Week 1 - Pets/


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Piggy back rides 25 Cents each but i think shiny has forgoten about the paying part  .


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

1 for pets done!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*AZWhitefeather's 'pet' photo entry*

"FRANK, I need a little help here!!"


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

My Pet! Ice. Ice Pigeon x White Homer Cross










Luis


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

*My babies*

These are my pets, I have to hand feed them becuase they were abandoned and one scalped.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So, Jiggs, you put the pics in photobucket??

How often do you "update?" So far, there's only one pet pigeon picture there...


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Now thats a heck of a cross.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

through to 4 done


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I know who I'm voting for ^

the pigeon couple look really cute together ^_^


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Gimpielover, that second picture is too adorable! How could anyone see that and dislike pigeons?

Cynthia


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Lol i just relized all the pics are starting from smallest to largest lol we can post on each catigory?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes Christina - as long as it fits the catagory you submit it in.

No. 5 done for pets


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Does the picture have to be a pigeon or can it be a dove? -Alice


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*My daughter with Berly the Berliner*

WoW! All the pics are so good! Hear is my pet pigeon Berly being held by my daughter. Looks like he's thinking *"what's with her?" *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Does the picture have to be a pigeon or can it be a dove? -Alice


Hi Alice,

It can be a dove or a pigeon.

Terry


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

6 done for Berly the Berliner


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Alice,
> 
> It can be a dove or a pigeon.
> 
> Terry


 Would I be able to send it to you so that you can post it for me?  
~Alice


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Would I be able to send it to you so that you can post it for me?
> ~Alice


Sure .. you can attach it to an e-mail to [email protected]

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

Some very good pictures here, lol! Christina, that picture of Shiny riding on the Runt's back is too funny!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Dumpty*

Thank you, Terry, for fixing it for me! ~Alice


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You are very welcome, Alice! Dumpty is just lovely!

Terry


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

up to number 8 done


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> ...Christina, that picture of Shiny riding on the Runt's back is too funny!


At first I was shocked at the size difference. Thanks, Brad, for recognizing Christina's runt pigeon!

Great photos so far - I sure hope we're able to vote for multiple choices, again! This is going to be a tough contest!


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

*Competion Pets*

Please veiw the entries here and vote for your favourite

http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f325/JiggsJiggs/Week 1 - Pets/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is going to be really difficult choice.

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I wished I had known about this, I have pictures of my babies (pigeons) on photobucket that could of been entered.
Mary Ann


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

littlestar said:


> I wished I had known about this, I have pictures of my babies (pigeons) on photobucket that could of been entered.
> Mary Ann


I could be mistaken, Mary Ann, but I think there will be another round of pictures coming up next week .. you can enter the next round (assuming there is one).

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

littlestar said:


> I wished I had known about this, I have pictures of my babies (pigeons) on photobucket that could of been entered.
> Mary Ann


Hi Mary Ann, 

Yes, there will be another round to enter your photo into the picture contest. Jiggs will announce it at the beginning of next week. Pick your favourite photo and place it in the appropriate category; pets, ferals, homing/racing or showbirds threads


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Okay that sounds great. I'll be watching for the announcement.
Mary Ann


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes - Monday there will be a brand new round that will last to Friday


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jiggs said:


> Yes - Monday there will be a brand new round that will last to Friday


Hi Jiggs,
Are the members who participated in the first contest allowed to participate in the remaining contests, or is it *one contest* per person? 

If we *are* allowed to enter again, can we enter in the same category as we previously did or do we have to choose another category?

Cindy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Um Jigs know how i changed my pic of Agranade to Shiny and runt how come Agranades pic is still there wont some ppl think i got to put on 2 pics instead of one? i dont want them to think that i cheated or somthing  .


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

********

A close up of my ****** Boy


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

****** boy is a LOOKER! Is your location norht or south NJ?

Luis


----------

